# R33 GTR Oem Exhaust + Airbox



## Sleepy1337 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi,

I am looking for a Stock Exhaust + Airbox for my R33. If anyone has one for salw I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

I will sell my complete r33 gtr airbox for £300.


----------



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

where are you located? I have a stock Exhaust system fresh to the uk? I may part with it


----------



## Sleepy1337 (Sep 9, 2019)

I am interested in the airbox can you pm me?


----------



## Sleepy1337 (Sep 9, 2019)

I only need cat-back of the exhaust. If anyone willing to sell it would be great


----------

